# Scotland



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

On September 20th we are flying to Britain. We will spend a couple of days with our son in London but then will drive north to Scotland for a couple of weeks, returning to London in time for the needlework exhibition at Alexandra Palace . Some of our stops in Scotland are Pitlochry, Crianlarich, the Trossachs, Inverness, and, of course, Edinburgh. I have already arranged my knitting for the flight. So excited! Maybe some of our members know of a yarn shop or two along the route?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> On September 20th we are flying to Britain. We will spend a couple of days with our son in London but then will drive north to Scotland for a couple of weeks, returning to London in time for the needlework exhibition at Alexandra Palace . Some of our stops in Scotland are Pitlochry, Crianlarich, the Trossachs, Inverness, and, of course, Edinburgh. I have already arranged my knitting for the flight. So excited! Maybe some of our members know of a yarn shop or two along the route?


Since you just posted, I would click the edit button under post and change the name to "Scotland". You have 1 hr from time of orgingal post to edit.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Poundstretcher
142 Lothian Rd
Edinburgh 
Lovely wool cheap prices but knits up beautifully, you will find the self patterning yarns and they are lovely to knit with ...hope you have a good holiday
Rena


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip! I long to go to Scotland some day.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I lived and worked in Inverness (nursing) for five years it is a great place with some amazing scenery, there were some lovely wool shops then don't know about now though. Have a great trip.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> I lived and worked in Inverness (nursing) for five years it is a great place with some amazing scenery, being Scottish I am biased, there were some lovely wool shops then don't know about now though. Have a great trip.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry for the typo in the heading. My husband is from Scotland and would be a bit upset if I told him - which I won't.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> I lived and worked in Inverness (nursing) for five years it is a great place with some amazing scenery, there were some lovely wool shops then don't know about now though. Have a great trip.


I've not noticed any in Inverness apart from Hobbycraft and none in Pitlochry that I'm aware of on the main street.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Cindye. Finally figured out how to change it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> On September 20th we are flying to Britain. We will spend a couple of days with our son in London but then will drive north to Scotland for a couple of weeks, returning to London in time for the needlework exhibition at Alexandra Palace . Some of our stops in Scotland are Pitlochry, Crianlarich, the Trossachs, Inverness, and, of course, Edinburgh. I have already arranged my knitting for the flight. So excited! Maybe some of our members know of a yarn shop or two along the route?


If you venture over to Glasgow which is not far from Edinburgh give the local KPers a shout. There are many KPers in Edinburgh too.
Have a great trip.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Have a lovely time. Not knitting related but if you are golfers, when you are in Edinburgh you'll be pretty close to Saint Andrews. Also let us know if you see Nessie. We didn't but you may be lucky.
I'm sure you'l find some beautiful Scottish yarns.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Thank you Cindye. Finally figured out how to change it.


Hope you have a great trip, find lots of wonderful yarns, and see at least 1 Highlander cow (my avatar).


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I've not noticed any in Inverness apart from Hobbycraft and none in Pitlochry that I'm aware of on the main street.


Thats a shame, it was a long time ago. Thank you for the update.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

45 years ago I got some lovely wool in Scotland. Our bus stopped at a mill which make kilts. I have no idea where I was.


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

If you do a Google search there are some shops in Inverness. One is off Academy Street which is in the centre. Think it is called Needles and Pins or Pins and Needles! 

Magpies Woolshop in Inverness, 94a, Old Edinburgh Road. (not far from the Centre either)

I live not far from Inverness and never knew it existed till I Googled it just now!

Should be others in these places you mentioned.

Be careful about taking knitting needles on the plane as some airlines won't allow them in your hand luggage!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Teuchter said:


> If you do a Google search there are some shops in Inverness. One is off Academy Street which is in the centre. Think it is called Needles and Pins or Pins and Needles!
> 
> Magpies Woolshop in Inverness, 94a, Old Edinburgh Road. (not far from the Centre either)
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no idea how I missed these. I'll be inspecting these on my next visit!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

rainie said:


> 45 years ago I got some lovely wool in Scotland. Our bus stopped at a mill which make kilts. I have no idea where I was.


The woollen mills used to be good but now they tend to be tourist traps.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Google New Lanark World heritage site. Very interesting, yarn available. This site is on the banks of the Clyde. Situated approx 25 miles from Edinburgh.
Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun! Safe landings!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

marg 123 said:


> Google New Lanark World heritage site. Very interesting, yarn available. This site is on the banks of the Clyde. Situated approx 25 miles from Edinburgh.
> Enjoy your holiday.


I've never been there but have purchased their Aran yarn many times online and can't fault it. Also a very quick delivery service (UK). Their 100% wool comes in an array of beautiful colours. If I every will get to go to Scotland again it is a place that I will visit.🐱


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for all the information. This little mini iPad will be coming with me so I am storing these postings and can then refer to them.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

There used to be a shop in the Haymarket area of Edinburgh, called Drummond's.They always seemed to have a good selection of yarns.It's a while since I was there, so don't know if Drummond's still exists.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

I attended the Ally Pally show last year after years of wishing from America. Prepare yourself, bring food and water as well as a rolling bag. Tell your husband you won't be back until dark. 

I actually purchased very little for fear of getting it home. But there is so much to see. Before you know it, you will do the knitter thing and be chatting people up and joining them for a cuppa.

I had such a good time, I attended the same show in Dublin a few weeks later. Some of the vendors were from the London show but the Irish products dominated.

Best wishes for a fabulous trip!


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

If ever I have the opportunity to go to Scotland I would visit the town of Sanquhar where the beautiful Sanquhar gloves were traditionally knitted. 

I don't know exactly where in Scotland it is, but Sanquhar has its own castle and there is a museum of knitted gloves there too. I think they sell just the patterns on their own as well as kits for gloves and scarves. 

This is one place I would not miss even if I had to go well out of my way to see it.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

You are living my bucket list!>>>>>room in your suitcase????

Have a wonderful time and buy lots of yarn.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Teuchter said:


> If you do a Google search there are some shops in Inverness. One is off Academy Street which is in the centre. Think it is called Needles and Pins or Pins and Needles!
> 
> Magpies Woolshop in Inverness, 94a, Old Edinburgh Road. (not far from the Centre either





trish2222 said:


> I have absolutely no idea how I missed these. I'll be inspecting these on my next visit!!


I _have_ seen Needles and Pins but didn't look at the shop sign which would have given me a clue (perhaps!). Somehow I thought it was a charity shop. I'll take a second look later this year and also look for the other one. I don't usually go very near Old Edinburgh Road.


----------

